# Cadence MEQ30 bare board, home made case



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I know alot of people have this EQ from the clearance from Cadence. I bought one a few days back from a member here and made a case for it.

I used 3/16'' ABS sheet from Parts Express, 3/16'' clear acrylic from Home Depot, four standoffs, some screws and some double sided tape.

Started by cutting the ABS with a utility knife and bending it with a small hand torch using spare MDF as a guide to keep a straight edge.

I then mounted the EQ inside the case with standoffs screwed to the ABS with flush alan head machine screws. I then installed the board with more machine screws.

Next, I cut some strips of ABS and bent and glued various brackets to hold the display LED strip and for a place to screw in the end caps.

Last, I cut the acrylic to size and laid it over the EQ. Then I used a sharpie and marked all the spots I needed to drill for the knobs. I used a small bit first, then a large bit followed by a countersink bit to round out the holes a little. Lastly I used the hand torch to ''flame polish'' the cut edges and holes.

I'm pretty happy with the case, it took me about three hours to fab up.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Brilliant work mate.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow very nice.

if you wanted to take it one step further, go to Front Panel Express:*Front Panel Design Software and CAD Conversion Service, with a little engineering you can create an entire case and all youve gotta do is screw it together when it gets there


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

TY 



2wheelie said:


> Brilliant work mate.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

True, but at that point it would make more sense to buy a complete unit made by someone else. Nice link though, may use them in the future.



req said:


> wow very nice.
> 
> if you wanted to take it one step further, go to Front Panel Express:*Front Panel Design Software and CAD Conversion Service, with a little engineering you can create an entire case and all youve gotta do is screw it together when it gets there


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn that makes me wish I could have picked one of those up when they were for sale. Beautiful work!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Needs larger power inputs, don't think those are gonna accept 0 gauge.

I need minimal voltage loss


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, really sucks that I can find anywhere to put the thing now and still be able to access it....Mini Cooper is mini!


----------



## braveliltoaster (Aug 30, 2011)

i need one of these! Looks snazzy!


----------

